# Interesting Read



## EricB (Nov 26, 2015)

I just read this article and thought I should share it. Fixing electronics isn't something I normally do since my knowledge of all things sparky is next to none (give me moving pieces of metal any day) but thinking back about the amount of expensive electronics that I've just dropped at the eco-center because they "didn't work anymore" is shocking. I for one had never heard of the company or community mentioned in the article before, so even just for that I figure this is worth posting (in case any of you need a pentalobe screwdriver) Plus, check out the photo of their headquarters! That'd be enough to make most of us drool.

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how...rce=vicenewsfb

Anyways, I'm interested to hear your guys' thoughts. How about some of your own stories about fixing magical items that come from far over the sea (China)?

Over one too many beers one time I took apart my no longer working Blackberry phone (didn't have the right tools, but got the bugger apart) cleaned out a shocking amount of metal filings (why I now own a sealed phone) and it worked again! (for a while)

I also remember as a kid wiring an old walkie-talkie to a board out of an old garage-door remote and suddenly I could pick up baby monitors.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'll dig up some pictures on Monday, but my first major foray into simple electronics repair was actually the coin mechanism on a late 60's Coca-Cola vending machine was shot.

Replacement mechanisms are pretty pricy due to the age, but with a little guidance figured out which component "let the smoke out"


Very good read, I still have my pentalobe screwdriver from when I replaced the screen on my iPhone 4.
(Funny story, after finally getting the parts in the mail, I replaced the screen, and when putting it back together I accidentally ripped the ribbon cable! Damn)


----------



## Alexander (Nov 29, 2015)

I read the attached article on Friday. Today it inspired me to dig my nice Porter Cable  drill out of the garbage and fix it. I threw it out because forward stopped working. I managed to repair it by taking it apart and repairing the switch. That article was great I think I'll try to fix everything from now on instead of replacing it.


----------

